# MS SQL on Mac?



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

I figure this is probably sort of a long shot, but I've been thinking about getting a MacBook because I'm a web developer and it has great software - the only thing is, my employer uses exclusively MS SQL. Is there any program on Mac that can connect to it?


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

I don't know. The best thing is to google "MS SQL OS X client" and see what comes up. Good luck with it. If need be, you can install Windows for dual boot and then run Windows for the work stuff. I use Windows 7 on mine.


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

I've googled quite a bit, but I just stumbled upon a pretty useful thread on the subject:
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3452/sql-client-for-mac-os-x-that-works-with-ms-sql-server

One of the suggestions was DbVisualizer. Looks pretty spiffy. I'll try that out.
(http://www.dbvis.com)


----------

